
Richard Branson reveals "world's best complaint letter" - sethbannon
http://www.londonlovesbusiness.com/business-news/business/richard-branson-reveals-worlds-best-complaint-letter-about-virgin-atlantic/5878.article
======
jessaustin
This is quite old. It is funny though. I read it to myself in Michael Caine's
voice.

------
gregsq
Better with photos.

[http://www.jialat.com/2009/01/27/world-funniest-complaint-
le...](http://www.jialat.com/2009/01/27/world-funniest-complaint-letter/)

------
swamp40
This is the funniest thing I've read all month.

